
Neanderthals were distilling tar 200 thousand years ago in Europe - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/neanderthals-were-distilling-tar-200-thousand-years-ago-in-europe/
======
andreasgonewild
"...would have probably worked for Neanderthals"

Speculation in other words, not science; imagination, not facts; which is fine
unless it's being framed as truth.

